# Lange Texte in der DB speichern



## Generic1 (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

ich hätte eine Frage zum Speichern von langen Texten in einer Datenbank bzw. ob mein Ansatz in die richtige Richtung geht.

Ich habe eine Web- Applikation, auf der z.B. die letzte Neuigkeiten zu lesen sind - ich hab mir das jetzt so gedacht, dass es eine Admin- Seite gibt, wo man den Text (also eine der letzten Neuigkeiten) eingeben kann, dieser Text wird dann in der DB gespeichert und wenn jemand dann die Seite mit den letzten Neuigkeiten aufmacht, dann werden diese Texte dargestellt, welche sich in der Datenbank befinden.

Meine Frage wäre jetzt, wie ich lange Texte in der DB abspeichern kann? Ich muss ja bai VARCHAR eine Größe mitgeben z.B. VARCHAR(50) und mir scheint es jetzt nicht vernünftig zu sein, in einer Tabelle ein VARCHAR(5000) zu machen.
Weiß jemand wie man das machen kann, ich will nämlich nicht, dass ich die Texte direkt in die JSP oder in das HTML schreiben muss.
Vielen Dank,
lg


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2010)

> mir scheint es jetzt nicht vernünftig zu sein, in einer Tabelle ein VARCHAR(5000) zu machen.


mhn... ist eigentlich schon in Ordnung, varchar braucht immer nur den Speicherplatz vom Inhalt...

Bei MySQL hab ich schon öfter für solche Themen Text verwendet... ist eine art BLOB für ... ja Texte ;-)


----------



## SlaterB (3. Dez 2010)

auf logischer Ebene könnte man es für sauberer halten, solche Mega-Felder zumindest nicht in wichtigen Tabellen mit 10 anderen Attributen einzufügen, die summiert/gruppiert werden usw.,
dann lieber nur eine (oder mehrere derartige Spalten) Id auf eine andere Tabelle 'Text',

dort 2 oder kaum mehr Spalten: Id + Varchar(5000)


----------



## hansmueller (3. Dez 2010)

Hallo,

schau dir mal das an:
Character Large Object ? Wikipedia

MfG
hansmueller


----------

